# Marinade Injected Beef



## disco (May 15, 2016)

I really liked the taste injecting gave my pulled pork so I started thinking about injecting a beef roast. The problem was food safety. If you are piercing the surface of the beef several times you may introduce the pathogens on the surface to the interior of the meat. In pulled pork or brisket this is not a problem because you are cooking it to high internal temperatures. In a roast of beef, you usually want to avoid those high temperatures. I did some research and the recommendation for food safety is to cook injected or needle tenderized beef to an internal temperature of 155 F. That is more well done than I like but is right where She Who Must Be Obeyed likes it. So, I decided to give it a try.

I picked up a 1.1 kilogram (2 1/2 pound) top sirloin roast and inhaled some oxygen to get over the cost.

I mixed up an injection sauce:

125 ml (1/2 cup) beef stock
15 ml (1 tablespoon) soy sauce
15 ml (1 tablespoon) Worcestershire sauce
3 ml (1/2 teaspoon) onion powder
3 ml (1/2 teaspoon) garlic powder
I used these ingredients as I wanted the umami taste to compliment but not overpower the beef. I also wanted to stay away from acidic ingredients to maintain the beef texture.













IB 01.jpg



__ disco
__ May 15, 2016






I injected the marinade about every inch on both sides of the roast.













IB 02.jpg



__ disco
__ May 15, 2016






I gave the outside of the roast a good sprinkling of Louisiana Grills Chophouse Steak Rub.













IB 03.jpg



__ disco
__ May 15, 2016






I put it on the pellet grill preheated to 270 F.













IB 04.jpg



__ disco
__ May 15, 2016






It took just under two hours to get to an internal temperature of 155 F.













IB 05.jpg



__ disco
__ May 15, 2016






I let it rest for 10 minutes.













IB 06.jpg



__ disco
__ May 15, 2016






I carved the roast.













IB 07.jpg



__ disco
__ May 15, 2016






We served it with She Who Must Be Obeyed's potato salad and broccoli salad.













IB 08.jpg



__ disco
__ May 15, 2016






*The Verdict*

This is one of the best tasting pieces of beef I have ever had. The marinade gave it a kicked up taste but the beef was still the major flavour. The texture was wonderful and I will be doing this again.

Disco


----------



## stovebolt (May 15, 2016)

Looks great, Disco. I'm going to have to try that.  Point for that.

Chuck


----------



## tropics (May 15, 2016)

Disco that looks great for that high of an IT Nice job points 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2016)

Looks awesome Disco!

I bet it was mighty tasty!

I like mine on the rare side, but yours looks delicious!

Al


----------



## disco (May 15, 2016)

stovebolt said:


> Looks great, Disco. I'm going to have to try that.  Point for that.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks, Chuck. It came out even better than I thought it would.

Disco


----------



## disco (May 15, 2016)

tropics said:


> Disco that looks great for that high of an IT Nice job points
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie. I was surprised at the pink still in it but was pleased. Thanks for the points.


SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome Disco!
> 
> I bet it was mighty tasty!
> 
> ...


It was tasty, Al. I know what you mean about the rare. Every once in a while I cook mine rarer and accept the derision of She Who Must Be Obeyed.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 15, 2016)

Very nice cook Disco, it all looks awesome !    Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (May 15, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice cook Disco, it all looks awesome !


Thanks, Justin. We enjoyed it.


----------



## bdskelly (May 16, 2016)

Beautiful slice of meat Disco!  point B


----------



## disco (May 16, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Beautiful slice of meat Disco!  point B


That is very kind, Brian! Thanks for the point.

Disco


----------



## jeepsjeep (May 16, 2016)

Boy that just made me hungry again!! Points! And thanks for the step by step!


----------



## disco (May 16, 2016)

JeepsJeep said:


> Boy that just made me hungry again!! Points! And thanks for the step by step!


Thanks for the point!

Disco


----------

